# Walking Dead inspired Zombie Makeup



## Mr_Chicken

I finally had a chance to apply my "Walking Dead" inspired zombie makeup. Custom foam latex appliance, PAX paint, alcohol-activated makeup, creme makeup, custom out-of-mouth dentures.

I think I did the PAX a little too heavy in places, I'd like to play with the coloring next time to better bring out the details of the sculpt, and could certainly have gotten better edges, but for my first foam latex appliance, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## CrazedLemming

I like it!


----------



## tcass01

Woah! Gotta have it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having seen pictures of your normal good looking face, I can truly appreciate what a transformation this is. I especially like how seamless the eye area appears to be.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Awesome job, Mr_C!!


----------



## Draik41895

I would buy that for money


----------



## Spooky1

The makeup looks good. Looks kind of like John Kerry as a zombie.


----------



## Zurgh

Looks fantastic... and this is a first try with something new, wow!


----------



## xdmray

saw this over at the FX lab. looks real good. you did a fantastic job


----------



## Dixie

That is just scary!! I don't wanna believe that Mr. Chicken is under there!!! EEEEEE!


----------



## dubbax3

Killer job!


----------



## Death Trail

Just add some creepy contacts and that is a killer costume! great job! We always buy freaky contacts for our costumes and they are a huge hit. They Always freak people out!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Bascombe

Mr Chicken, you rock.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, Bascombe.


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> The makeup looks good. Looks kind of like John Kerry as a zombie.


 Was thinking the same thing!
Really looks fantastic!


----------



## scream1973

Very awesome.. love it


----------



## Coach

Wow that sets the bar to a whole new level.

BTW, I am interested in the alcohol activated make-up, will that work with a single malt or is it strictly beer driven?

-Harry


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Coach, I have yet to try anything but 99% with it. I imagine it could work with, say 91%, but you'd need more to get it going. But then there's the old "anything worth doing is worth doing right..." I suggest buying a few bottles of 99% at a time from Amazon if you can't find it locally (it's still pretty cheap there).


----------



## playfx

I keep alittle bacardi 151 in my kit for AA makeup, everclear works also, and when the days been long you can kick back and have a belt.

Nice job on the makeup Mr. Chicken!


----------



## scareme

I'd pee my pants if I saw you coming. And on this forum you know that is a high complement indeed.


----------



## Darkmaster

Great make-up job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome job on the make-up. I love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's really creepy! id love to see a tutorial on this look!


----------



## Dead Things

Un freaking believable! Amazing work! I've said it before and I'll say it again, there's a reason they call you "Mister"!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Great work on the appliance! I hope I can do something as cool with my gargoyle!


----------



## Wildcat

That's awesome.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow


----------



## bobzilla

Sweet!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh man, this is FABULOUS Mr. Chicken! Just spot on awesome!


----------



## Darkmaster

Spooky 1 - Lol!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

I love it. I need to experiment zombie makeup since I have a zombie car wash next month and zombie prom in Aug to attend to


----------



## DarkLore

You did a terrific job on that appliance. If you aren't doing anything this fall, could I get you to just stand in my yard for a day or two?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Haha, sure thing, DarkLore. I charge by the hour. Sound effects cost extra.


----------



## Headless

WOW that looks sensational.


----------



## Silent Howl

looks great..I like walking dead too..that one is creepy


----------



## kprimm

Nice work chicken. That is a movie quality zombie there.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks, all!

Kprimm, with a little more practice, I'm hoping that's exactly where I can take this.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Hi,I dont normally peak in on the makeup section, but damn this is one hell of a cool makeup job. Do you have any step by step or tuts on this? You did a fantastic job, very first rate, very professional. THanks.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hi Grimlee,
Thanks, glad you like it! It's not really the sort of thing that would warrant a specific tutorial, as it's basically just a foam latex prosthetic with out of mouth dentures, which both have plenty of info available. I do have some pictures of the sculpt on my blog here: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/search/label/Zombie Makeup


----------



## vamp_girl

nice.. Like it


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel

That was pretty sweet looking! I love it!


----------

